# Thee lord made me do it trend, I order two album of prestiges and tastes pls listen!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I'yyye I, me matey, captain deprofundis found out the card for order new albums, These were surprising download and mix wish list sort of a, yep, you want to know what the music suitable to be in league whit thee Lord's taste.

Lassus Les jeunes année volum1 Ludus Modalis Bruno Borterf director, so if I'm not totally blind yet and still understand thing, hey, well these are motets & French Chanson, how chic & impressive from this ensemble I have few releases of ..also Ludus Modalis Bruno Borterf Le Jeune Dix Psaumes de David, there is epic lengthy & doomy stuff a la classic penitential psalms David, I swear there a 1enghty very long track of 19minute plus++ and a 10mins + track and these recording are amazing.


Have a nice night I'm tired I guess, ok nighty night ladies & gentlemen, sweet dreams, please rest well come back fresh, ala J.s Bach, I'll be Bach super listening folks.


----------

